

Amazon.com: Customer Reviews: "A Million Random Digits with 100,000 Normal Deviates" - hhm
http://www.amazon.com/review/product/0833030477/ref=cm_cr_pr_helpful

======
mynameishere
_a testament to the patience and persistence of researchers in the early days
of RAND._

The sacrifices of the 1000 dice-throwing monkeys are not forgotten.

------
danteembermage
I'm so glad they've finally released a paperback edition.

My favorite review "A Million Random Digits has saved my marriage 47 times,
and I know it can save it 999,953 more times if called upon..."

------
staticshock
Amazon.com Sales Rank: #279,510. anyone know how to get a chart of sales rank
over time? is this baby going up or down?

------
DanielBMarkham
I'm waiting for the movie

------
emfle
Spoiler: The butler did it.

